# So after the gun bans and confiscations what's next?



## MelonBar (Dec 27, 2012)

I got a chuckle out of this story from the UK.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...zed-police-force-anti-violence-crackdown.html


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

If a person is going to kill someone, they don't need anything more than their hands.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Of course the idea isn't to prevent you from killing your fellow citizen, it is to prevent you being able to defend against THEM.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

The UK has become a kingdom of subjects,not citizens.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I liked their slogan "knives take lives", but I prefer "a gun is fun". 

It's illegal to carry a knife in public? What a bunch of wimps.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

wait you mean to tell me that criminals will always look for a hand up on the population they prey on , say it ain't so 



club bans , registering cricket bats


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Darntootin said:


> Of course the idea isn't to prevent you from killing your fellow citizen, it is to prevent you being able to defend against THEM.


if they made the occupation of criminal unsafe , then they would have to support the criminal outright with an entitlement program


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

The best comment: Would my Stihl chainsaw be considered an automatic belt-fed weapon? :hrm:

That article was a joke, right?


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Private property will be targeted.

Doesn't matter the catalyst or who's to blame, it will become a national "conversation".

It will be the final pillar of our Liberty and the cornerstone of our way of life.


----------



## AdamfromNW (Apr 16, 2012)

Quite a dangerous array of assault knives they had there... the one being "disabled" looks especially sinister as does that prop they got from a mad max movie.

Honestly, it should be really sad that the populace of the UK is reduced to such a pathetic level of defenselessness... but I was laughing so hard I was wheezing reading this article. I guess the Brits forgot about the "rifle on the wall of the laborer's cottage or working class flat..."


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Scissors and a drywall saw........scary stuff 
They are a nation of slaves and sheep.
Pathetic
And that's where Obama and his gang of thieves want to take us.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

And yet, the biggest weapon of mass destruction in England remains available. There are 1200 McDonalds in the UK. I can't imagine a more horrible way to go. And they even let children have access.


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

> Tools: The police highlighted the trend of criminals using household objects as weapons


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

tarbe said:


> The best comment: Would my Stihl chainsaw be considered an automatic belt-fed weapon? :hrm:
> 
> That article was a joke, right?


----------



## AdamfromNW (Apr 16, 2012)

>


Breaking news! We have found a photograph of a man wielding what appears to be a Stihl 66 high power assault knife... It is unclear whether the man pictured was subjected to a background check or whether he obtained it through the assault knife show loophole...


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Texas Chain Saw Massacre


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

SC, that was a big mistake. With the facial recognition software they have now you'll never be able to fly again! I always wear a hockey mask when using a chainsaw.


----------



## MelonBar (Dec 27, 2012)

I wont say I'll never fly again, but with this TSA crap it wont be anytime soon!


----------



## MelonBar (Dec 27, 2012)

For sure wont be going to London!

What with those Muslim, Sharia patrols.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMz2c0OtAsY

"Muslim area? Well great cause I got me a terrorist hunting permit and a 12ga."!


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Wow, the testosterone in here is pretty thick, isn't it?

If ya'll care to actually look it up, over 80% of the voting population of the U.K. _demanded_ those super-strict weapon control laws (including gun control back in the 90's).

And their government bowed to the demands.

Say what you want about them, but at least across the pond, their government *listens* to what the people want and actually DOES it. That's more than can be said here....


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

It's not as simple 'you have knife, we take knife'. They do have reasons they take them. I have a machete for machete purposes but if I go into a bank casually twirling my machete at my hip, I'll get arrested. Or if I'm 'playing machete' at the park. Or if I'm juggling machetes in the street. Or if I'm cutting a person up with a machete. THEN they take my machete away. I'm allowed to hack at as many hedges as I want, just like I cut as many steaks with my knife as I want. It's when I start being irresponsible in public with things like that the 'no knifey for you' goverment goes 'no knifey for you'.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

"But officer I just took a loaf of bread out of the oven" "Thats the knife I slice the bread with"


New law; Second time you get caught with a knife, we cut your fingers off.
Third time we cut your hands off.
This will save a lot of prison space....................


----------



## GrammaBarb (Dec 27, 2012)

"The killer weapons" and "Knife violence"---sound at all familiar? And these are the people from whom we got our concept of democracy? Yikes!! Bunny-people at their worst!

My own major fear? Easy----that we will sit here, grinning at the foolish Brit slaves and shaking our heads at their stupidity in allowing themselves to be totally disarmed, while our own so-called "representatives" chip away with liberal determination at our rights. No, make that RIGHTS! Silly me, I always thought rights were inherent, and not subject to the whim of some temporary elected idiot in congress or the white house.

I fear for my grandchildren, and the World in which they will live.

(But the chainsaw pic is really funny......)

Barb


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Jim-mi said:


> "But officer I just took a loaf of bread out of the oven" "Thats the knife I slice the bread with"
> 
> 
> New law; Second time you get caught with a knife, we cut your fingers off.
> ...


Well I have a giant knife roll filled with knives I keep in my car. I has 27cm chefs knives, butcher's knives, sharpeners, the lot. I sometimes carry it in public! Not that a cop ever stops me and asks me what's in it - but I'm legally allowed it because I'm a chef. It's my work gear. I can carry it with me wherever I go, no problem.

If you did just get the bread out of the oven and it was the knife you use to slice it and some copper tried to be a rude  about it, the court would throw it out so long as there was actually freshly baked bread somewhere within 200m of them finding you with a bread knife.

It's not that you can't have these things. It's that you need _a reason_. Same acually, with gun laws. You can have them, they're not completely banned, you just need an acceptable _reason_. 

"Self-protection" doesn't tend to be one, though because the government doesn't know who you're trying to protect yourself against and that also indicates to them you have a person you might intend to kill some day. [I know, that's the POINT, but that's not how it's thought here] Interestingly "hobby" is a good enough reason, but they mark your hobby with special shooting days and, depending on which gun you want, you have to go to a certain number of shooting days a year/month. I want a Smith and Wesson 38 but since it's a handgun, I would need two shooting sessions a month, which I just simply don't have time for. When I move to my 80 acres I'm allowed one [the rule is actually 'anything over five acres' and there has to be a certain distance between houses] so I'll be getting a rifle, which won't need any shooting days, as my reason will be 'farming', which ranges from needing to protect livestock to having to put a giant beast down.

It looks a bit strange though to see a giant picture of a ton of kitchen knives that have been confiscated and go "OMG they're confiscating kitchen knives!" but it's not quiiiiite that simple. Sorry to burst the bubble on the bandwagon.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I agree, knives are dangerous. That's why I keep all mine locked in a safe along with my guns. I don't want them sneaking up on me in the middle of the night. You can't be too safe, I caught my 12 gauge pump looking especially untrustworthy just yesterday. I immediately demanded it unload itself.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

but precisely the point is you have to prove your need , our need comes from the recognition of our god given right to defense. 

I have carried a knife just about every day since i was 8 years old 
my kids got their first knife at 8 years old , there are limitations until your an adult like no carrying to public school.


the safest most polite room you have ever been in is the one where everyone is equally capable of killing every one else yet no one wants to.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> If ya'll care to actually look it up, over 80% of the voting population of the U.K. _demanded_ those super-strict weapon control laws (including gun control back in the 90's).


Why didn't you just post a LINK?


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> _the safest most polite room you have ever been in is the one where everyone is equally capable of killing every one else yet no one wants to._


I...what? Oh, man. Really?

I think the 'not wanting to kill anyone' in general makes a fairly laid back room. 

What kind if rooms do you regularly find yourself in?? :hysterical:


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I'm not saying its next but at some point somebody is going to realize that cars are designed to go faster than the speed limit and sports cars must be the product of the devil. Do gooders need a money making cause to keep food on the table.


----------



## MelonBar (Dec 27, 2012)

Be cool if the nightly news would give a detailed list of everyone that died that day in car crashes. I'd bet people would be screaming for auto-bans by the end of the week.


----------



## dudechance (Dec 11, 2005)

lost all my guns in a sad boating accident and then there was the big barn fire...but i am trying to recoup with my assault baseball bats(cheap) and a machete here & there


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

notbutanapron said:


> It's not as simple 'you have knife, we take knife'. They do have reasons they take them. I have a machete for machete purposes but if I go into a bank casually twirling my machete at my hip, I'll get arrested. Or if I'm 'playing machete' at the park. Or if I'm juggling machetes in the street. Or if I'm cutting a person up with a machete. THEN they take my machete away. I'm allowed to hack at as many hedges as I want, just like I cut as many steaks with my knife as I want. It's when I start being irresponsible in public with things like that the 'no knifey for you' goverment goes 'no knifey for you'.


The trouble I see with this theory is that it wont be you or me wielding that machete in public, yet, we will be the ones to loose our's after some crazy in a hockey mask walks into a school and starts hacking down little kids with his.


----------

